# who's  all shooting mathews



## cwinters (Apr 24, 2014)

Just wondering who all is shooting a mathews bow.  It seems that most talk on here is about elite or obsession!! I shoot the creed and have always shot a mathews but hardly ever hear anyone talking about them anymore.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a Matthews LX.  Its probably 10 yrs old now but its the best bow I've ever had.  Can't say much for other brands cause I've never needed another.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 24, 2014)

Still shooting one of these old fashioned, slow Mathews.


----------



## Canyon (Apr 24, 2014)

Im shooting a reezen 6.5 and like it.


----------



## Addicted (Apr 24, 2014)

I shot Matthews bows for years. My last bow was an LX and I shot it up until last year. 
Unfortunately due to a shoulder injury I had to give up traditional style archery and go to a crossbow.

I hate using the crossbow and miss my Matthews bows.


----------



## dragg010 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a mq1 that is still a killing machine. why get a new one when they work so great.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm still shooting an Outback. If I do my part.. It does its.


----------



## BPowell92 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mathews Helim for me


----------



## southerndraw (Apr 24, 2014)

For me an xt and reezen, been great bows so far.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 24, 2014)

I shoot an 07 Mission X5, its made by Mathews.  Almost got a new bow a few times but the bow is a shooter so why get a new one.


----------



## GAGE (Apr 24, 2014)

Tried and true MQ1, that I bought new a bunch of years ago. I have changed the sights, arrows and broad heads once or twice, and that is it.
Elite does have my attention though!


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Apr 24, 2014)

DXT for me


----------



## Stealth (Apr 24, 2014)

My 1st Mathews bow was a Q2, then went to the Legacy and now shooting a 6.5 Reezen.


----------



## chadf (Apr 24, 2014)

I still shoot a zmax
Killed plenty of deer also.........no need for new bow!


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 24, 2014)

Still shooting my XT.

Seems like yesterday when I bought that bow.

Been a very good bow.  I feel no need to upgrade it.


----------



## cwinters (Apr 24, 2014)

Glad to see some proud  team mathews shooters


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Apr 24, 2014)

I  have shot Mathews for years, still wish I still had my mq1, I have a monster chill now , and a pse , both bows shot great. I guess im a bow junkie I keep several around, but Mathews still make good bow, it seems Mathews shooters don't brag much about there bows, and no one in the industry has done more for archery than Matt Mcpherson, great guy with a big heart.


----------



## TCBuster (Apr 24, 2014)

I shoot a Mathews Monster MR7 and my son does also.  We needed a longer draw length and both of us love our bows.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm still shooting this old bow:

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6552377&postcount=13

It's not fast.  It's not smooth.  It's not quiet.  But if deer were nails, this bow would be a hammer.  

I do think I'm about ready for new hammer though.


----------



## jimmy.444 (Apr 24, 2014)

Reezen 7.0 at 70# for me


----------



## Mike81 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a Chill, it is a sweet shooter.


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> I'm still shooting this old bow:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6552377&postcount=13
> 
> ...



That sums it up.  When u have a bow you kill with, it's hard to think about upgrading.  But when u go shoot something new, it blows u away and u fold.  Do it!!!!


----------



## chill15 (Apr 24, 2014)

I didn't know they made any other bows!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Apr 24, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> That sums it up.  When u have a bow you kill with, it's hard to think about upgrading.  But when u go shoot something new, it blows u away and u fold.  Do it!!!!



You're the little devil on my shoulder.  

The little angel is saying "Don't upgrade!  If anything, devolve!".

Part of me would love to replace my 70# DXT with a 60# mechanical masterpiece.  It would be faster and quieter.  I could draw it easier and with less movement and could hold it for infinity.  It would be more accurate and a more refined killing machine.

The other part of me feels like making things easier like that would take away a little bit of the awesomeness of bowhunting.

Sorry OP, a little off topic.


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> You're the little devil on my shoulder.
> 
> The little angel is saying "Don't upgrade!  If anything, devolve!".
> 
> ...



You remind me a lot of one of my dearest friends.  He's a very righteous, noble guy.  His moral compass is always right, and he is aspiring.  He owns a very nice farm I hunt.  He likes to hunt the hard way, giving up intellectual advantages we humans have.  I don't fully understand why, but I respect him.  He consistently kills big deer the hard way... I'm sure it's more rewarding for him.  I remembered when you said you would turn down an invitation to hunt with me because you didn't do the work to kill.  Admirable in an unseen way.  I'm understanding it more....

That said, buy you a new bow.  It's not cheating, it's still difficult.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Apr 24, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> That said, buy you a new bow.  It's not cheating, it's still difficult.



Agreed.

I think you and I and your landowner friend would get along just fine.

You still owe me a beer.


----------



## msbowhnter (Apr 25, 2014)

Still shoot a mathews, and a hoyt. I shoot whatever i shoot well.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 25, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I have a Matthews LX.  Its probably 10 yrs old now but its the best bow I've ever had.  Can't say much for other brands cause I've never needed another.



I bought my LX brand new in 2004.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Apr 25, 2014)

I think we need to have a old Mathews bow reunion shoot one Saturday before bow season.


----------



## Kris87 (Apr 25, 2014)

I haven't been impressed with their stuff in years, its pretty old technology, but the Chill R is supposed to be very nice.  I did read they're coming out with a 35" Chill....I'd like to get my hands on one of them.  I bet it'll be the best they've made yet.


----------



## BigCats (Apr 25, 2014)

I love the Mathews I shot a z7 tactical for the last 3 years but when I shot the e 32 the Mathews was sold and some money was put down on the new e32


----------



## 270bowman (Apr 25, 2014)

Z7 Extreme for me, and don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## kevincox (Apr 25, 2014)

I loved my Switchback. At the time it was the best bow on the marketIMO. I still shot that bow better than anything else I've shot. I miss that bow


----------



## shdw633 (Apr 25, 2014)

kevincox said:


> I loved my Switchback. At the time it was the best bow on the marketIMO. I still shot that bow better than anything else I've shot. I miss that bow



That's my bow, love it, have had it for years and haven't shot anything else that has made me want to part with it.


----------



## brian lee (Apr 25, 2014)

Switchback XT here. Smooth & fast


----------



## Bo D (Apr 26, 2014)

2010 Z7 wont change this bow I think ever...


----------



## Stumper (Apr 26, 2014)

Been shooting my Q2 for over 12 years.


----------



## Bo D (Apr 26, 2014)

Stumper said:


> Been shooting my Q2 for over 12 years.



Great bow thats what i shot till 2010 that I gave it to young hunter just getting in the sport...and he has killed a few with it. Great bow


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 26, 2014)

2013 Creed

2014 Chill Blue Ice


----------



## Trip Penn (Apr 26, 2014)

Z7xtreme and ChillR


----------



## shaun cichols (Apr 27, 2014)

z7.


----------



## Mossy78 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm still shooting an old Z-Max.
It still gets the job done, if I do my part.
All I've ever done to it was a  new string and an Optixs G-5 sight, been a great shooter.


----------



## strutlife (Apr 27, 2014)

Z7Extreme here.


----------



## bowhunter54 (Apr 29, 2014)

Still got my Outback! She does her part if i do mine


----------



## olddawg89 (Apr 29, 2014)

Chill here and Happy Happy Happy!!!


----------



## Soybean (Apr 30, 2014)

ive got one of those fancy Obsessions (phoenix), its a nice bow and i really like it.  however, i still love, love, love my Z7 extreme.  Its the 1 bow ill never part with.  id sell the Obsession before i would my Z7X.

i shot a 13 elite hunter last year, it was also nice but i passed on it.  ive heard great things about the e32 but im afraid to shoot it, if i bring home another bow ill need a good divorce attorney.


----------



## Cole Henry (May 2, 2014)

It was very difficult to part with my Z7 this past year but i did and made a switch to an Elite Energy 32. It was an awesome bow and without a doubt their best one they ever made.. I just had an itch for something new


----------



## RichardGrayJr (May 2, 2014)

Shooting a Creed @70lb now. I have owned, in order, the FX II, SBXT, Drenalin, Reezen 7.0, and now the Creed. I am no fanboy as I have owned two Hoyts (the CRX 35 and then a Carbon Matrix) because I only use equipment that I am confident in to take game accurately and ethically. Those two bows are in my top 5 favorites.  I have been fortunate in that every bow I have owned has exceeded all my expectations... except maybe the FX II . The Creed I am shooting now is the most capable piece of archery equipment I've ever owned. You cannot go wrong with Mathews as long as you find the model that fits you.


----------



## DOD (May 15, 2014)

Z7 extreme gets it done!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 15, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Tracker1 (May 15, 2014)

Mathews just released their"mid season" bows. Ace has 2 of them, Chill X. 35 ATA, 7" Brace, new rock mods that give 80% let off and a much better wall. Think it IBO around 340 ish.

Interesting that they felt the need to introduce a mid season bow!


----------



## Kris87 (May 15, 2014)

Scott, did anyone shoot the Chill X yet?  The R got such good reviews, I thought in theory the longer X should've been a nice bow.


----------



## Tracker1 (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, shot it a bit today, best bow Mathews has made in a while, IMO. Ace has a 29" 70lb.


----------



## gahunter12 (May 15, 2014)

I have a helium. I will give it another year before upgrading again. It's been a real meat seeker for me so far.


----------



## Aphesis (May 17, 2014)

just bought a mission riot earlier this week. Stilll waiting to pick it up. STOKED!


----------



## huntfishwork (May 18, 2014)

Started bow hunting with a switchback. I now have a 2014 creed.  Love both of them.  A friend at work bought the switchback as a Christmas present for his son and he is loving it.


----------



## meandmydog (May 28, 2014)

Mathews Z7 Extreme for me. I have killed many deer with it.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 28, 2014)

meandmydog said:


> Mathews Z7 Extreme for me. I have killed many deer with it.


----------



## pacecars (Jun 21, 2014)

Just bought a Mission Ballistic


----------



## scottyboy203 (Jun 22, 2014)

The new chill x is one the smoother drawing bows I've shot quiet and no vibe and holds very steady.Ive not shot Mathews in a few years but prob gonna get a chill x


----------



## bloodline2tines (Jun 22, 2014)

*Monster!*

had it since 09 and love it unconditionally. You WILL not go wrong with owning a mathews!


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Jun 24, 2014)

Mathews Switchback DXT 70lbs of sheer excellence!!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Jun 25, 2014)

Switchback XT here, been a awesome bow, still got another year or 2 in it.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Jun 25, 2014)

Started out at 14 yrs old with an FX, Then to a Legacy, Then to the LX, To a Switchback XT (Which was my favorite and best shooting bow. Wish I hadn't gotten rid of it.), Then to the DXT which was another good one for me, and Finally to the Monster 7.0 which I still shoot today. Been a Mathews fan and shooter my entire bowhunting career but after shooting the Elite Energy 32 I believe it will be my next bow. I will probably hold out to see what their next bow is and how it shoots but will most likely try and get a deal on the Energy when the new one comes out!


----------



## jharrel7 (Jun 28, 2014)

Love my creed


----------



## CassGA (Jun 29, 2014)

Mathews Z7


----------



## bamahunter21 (Jul 3, 2014)

My outback puts it right where I want it every time


----------



## DSGB92 (Jul 7, 2014)

Still shooting my old switchback XT. I'll give it another year or two before I upgrade.


----------



## catch22 (Jul 7, 2014)

switchback xt.  its quiet and accurate as I can hold it.  kill with it every year.  no need for me to switch.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 7, 2014)

1997 mq1.


----------



## MarvinWafflehouse (Jul 11, 2014)

I still rock the DxT. Selling my HeliM.


----------



## switchback xt (Aug 24, 2014)

I started off shooting mathews wentvto bowtefh and elite and now bac with abmathews z7 extreme


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 24, 2014)

Switchback XT for me, not gonna fix something that ain't broke.


----------



## Mr. Cawley (Aug 25, 2014)

Bought my first bow earlier in the year. A left handed Mathews Outback. It's an older bow, but I sure do like it. I'm looking forward to taking my first deer with a bow!


----------



## Trail Boss (Aug 25, 2014)

Still shooting tha old xt. It is like an extension of my body. Every time I have visited the shop to get a new one they tell me l am shooting the best bow Mathews ever made. That new Elite 32 that my son shoots sure is sweet though.


----------



## Trail Boss (Aug 25, 2014)

Good luck Mr. Cawley, I hope you get your deer too.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Aug 25, 2014)

Switchback and a new Chill for me this year.


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Switchback XT. The most expensive bow set up I have ever purchased in my 30 years of bow hunting. I wouldn't trade it for anything. It just plain drills.


----------



## rlshunter (Aug 25, 2014)

Still rocking a Legacy here. Every year I shoot the new bows, decide to get one and then chicken out the last minute. Too much history in the old girl to give up on her. Whenever I shoot the new bows, they all blow me away with the speed and how smooth they are. I just can't bring myself to do it. Some of it is just the absurd costs of bows/setups these days.


----------



## DOD (Aug 25, 2014)

Z7 extreme, love it


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 25, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I'm still shooting an Outback. If I do my part.. It does its.



Im with you! I just replaced my string and cables on mine, now shes good as new. Not the fastest thing by no means but plenty fast enough to kill a deer. Have several under my belt with it and have no reason to upgrade. Wouldnt mind to have the creed just because i like the looks but not going to buy one for that soul purpose.


----------



## TontoKemosabe (Aug 25, 2014)

This will be my first year hunting hard with my bow. My switchback is a very smooth draw. I'm limiting myself to <20 yds.  Shooting about 60 lbs.


----------



## jgates12 (Aug 26, 2014)

This will be my 3rd season with the Heli-M and I have zero complaints. Killed a buck a couple of months after I got it that didn't even realize that he was hit, until he fell over.


----------



## BlackBore (Aug 26, 2014)

Let me tell you buddy I've shot PSE and Bowtech for the last 11 years and have enjoyed shooting them. I crossed the river this year and bought a 2014 Matthews Monster Chill R and have fallen in love with it. I am sure that I will be shooting Matthews for some time to come.


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 26, 2014)

BlackBore said:


> Let me tell you buddy I've shot PSE and Bowtech for the last 11 years and have enjoyed shooting them. I crossed the river this year and bought a 2014 Matthews Monster Chill R and have fallen in love with it. I am sure that I will be shooting Matthews for some time to come.



I have hunted with PSE in the past and loved them too. 

The Elite bows look sweet though.


----------



## sadler2 (Aug 26, 2014)

shot a LX the past few years killed one deer with it.....upgraded to the heli-m this year and wow what a difference love that heli-m


----------



## GADawg08 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm still shooting an 'ol switchback xt.....been saying I was gonna upgrade the last 3 yrs or so but never do. If it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 26, 2014)

I get to shoot a lot of bows.....the Heli-M....I'm going to take the high road and say it had a good finish on it.


----------



## Hunter0884 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a helim and I love it the only bow I shot that I would put close to it is the chill r with the rock mods


----------



## chambers270 (Aug 26, 2014)

Switchback XT, my Grandpa bought it for me in 2008 and died shortly after. I may get another one day but this one will always be close by. May look into some of those new BowTechs that are putting up fast numbers since I was in an accident which limits  me to 60 lbs.


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 26, 2014)

I started hunting with my crossbow a little last year and considered selling my old switchback xt.... I came to my senses. I killed 5 deer with that ole slow, smooth, arrow launcher the year I bought it. It has filled my freezer several time since. What was I thinkin'?


----------



## brian lee (Aug 27, 2014)

Got the switchback xt as well. It's not as slow as you think. Not breaking 300 fps but at a smooth 266 fps it's plenty fast enough


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 27, 2014)

brian lee said:


> Got the switchback xt as well. It's not as slow as you think. Not breaking 300 fps but at a smooth 266 fps it's plenty fast enough



This!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Aug 29, 2014)

I have 3 and hopefully that's it for me, an LX, Z7, AND HELI-M


----------



## stuntmedic (Aug 29, 2014)

70# MQ1 here. Don't think I'll ever get rid of it.


----------



## jarhead 44 (Aug 30, 2014)

im still shootin an ol mathews sq2. doesnt have a problem droppin deer with it


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mathews Switchback DXT--5575's 400's, 70#, Scott Little Goose Release, G5 T3 100 grain broadheads. Can't wait until opening day!


----------



## hawghntr21 (Sep 2, 2014)

70# Z7 Extreme here and I love it


----------



## Woadie (Sep 2, 2014)

Switchback XT 70 lbs. w/ 30 inch draw


----------

